
Play Fake News - marcjones281
https://playfakenews.com/
======
GrumpyNl
I like the design of the site but have no clue how the game works from the
information on the site and i refuse to install a app first.

~~~
darienjay10000
fair... the video on the site show's game play, and there's a video/screencast
on our app store page as well: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fake-news-the-
game/id1249442...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fake-news-the-
game/id1249442283?mt=8) (it's also 100% anonymous/private fwiw)

